# Sabina88's Art Journal



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Since im starting to get myself back into art again, I kind of wanted a place to put them. Or at least on the ones I don't hate completely lol. I think that's basically it, I hope you enjoy. 

I think for this journal for the most part im just going to post the new artwork instead of the stuff in the past.
So ill start with the water color I made for my sisters birthday which I just finished today. I did it of her boxer Lily that passed away, im glad it came out ok, ive never drawn a realistic dog before and I haven't worked to much with water colors yet.
Here's the photo I worked from:








And here's the water color of Lily:


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

That's pretty good!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you 
I framed it and gave it to my sister, unfortunetly when I went to take a picture last night the light from the celling light was to glary and it was to dark to take a picture without them. So I wasn't able to take a pic of it framed. 

Oh and im hopefully putting up some new artwork tomorrow or tonight.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I decided to take photos of my new art work tonight since its only 3 things. Hopefully there not to horrible 

Ill start off with the 2 new water colors I did on Thursday. I was looking for simple water colors to do since im a beginner at water color. I eventually came across the channel of Ekaterina Smirnova (https://www.youtube.com/user/EkaterinaSmirnova), and I found a few tutorials that I liked and wanted to try. Sometime this week I think I want to try another of hers https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DmzO3nKrSQ

First off is my version of Winter In Central Park, here's the original video if you want to watch it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccrZQIqgUXQ








Next up is my version of The Blue Ridge Mountains, here's the original video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB4V5vlvzTo








Then I sketched a horse head for different water color for my sister last night








Other then that I have a lot of art stuff to do water color wise. My sister wants me to a multi color horse (that's what the horse head sketch is for) for a gift for some one. Then she also wants me to another multi color horse for her baby's room so im going to draw a completely different horse, possibly a foal for that one. 
Then my sisters best friend who came to her birthday party today saw my painting of my sisters boxer and she wants me to do one of all or some of her French bulldogs (she has 5 I think). So fingers crossed those come out well.

Oh and what I mean by multicolor horse (its a bit lighter in person, the lighting in this room is kind of dark) Hopefully the new ones will come out a bit better since I have a higher quality of paint then what I was using at school when I made the one bellow:


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

I paint sometimes, but I only use acrylic. I'm pretty prolific at drawing though. And those are really good- I especially like the one with lots of trees


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you 
I actually used to paint in acrylics a lot. I love acrylics, speaking of I need to get some more lol
I actually used to not like water color because I could never get it to work for me. But now that I had to use it for art class I've gotten into it.

I'm kind of the oppisit of you, I like to paint more then draw and only draw every once and awhile.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol. I really only ever paint on occasion. And when I do I only use canvas, but I can't use pencil on my canvases because it ruins it. Yaaaay. :/


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I know the feels, if I use pencil of my canvas i tend to acidentaly smudge it.


----------

